# 2 way Nail Art Pen and brush from Ebay



## leah970 (Dec 26, 2011)

I bought a few of these on Ebay but not too sure what to do with them. It was a steal at only a buck each but need some ideas... 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-2-Way-Nail-Art-Brush-Pen-Varnish-Polish-/360391726195?_trksid=p5197.m7&amp;_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5170835670399587571


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 26, 2011)

How well do they work?  I had considered buying some so I can do easy polka dots and such, but was nervous about the quality.
 



> Originally Posted by *leah970* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought a few of these on Ebay but not too sure what to do with them. It was a steal at only a buck each but need some ideas...
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-2-Way-Nail-Art-Brush-Pen-Varnish-Polish-/360391726195?_trksid=p5197.m7&amp;_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D5170835670399587571


----------



## leah970 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've only played a little on the back of a magazine and It wrote like a pen, clear and easy. It was kind of hard to get the top off to begin with but they seem okay. Very stinky though. lol. I bought 4  colors, I made the mistake of 3 glitter instead of only 1. Hard to tell the colors in the picture, shouldve bought more I guess. Like I said, need some ideas for this stuff


----------



## divadoll (Dec 26, 2011)

If you did more looking, you could have found packages at 12, 24, 36 - averaging $0.50 - $0.60 ea.  I bought the 24 for about $12  with free shipping. 



> Originally Posted by *leah970* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've only played a little on the back of a magazine and It wrote like a pen, clear and easy. It was kind of hard to get the top off to begin with but they seem okay. Very stinky though. lol. I bought 4  colors, I made the mistake of 3 glitter instead of only 1. Hard to tell the colors in the picture, shouldve bought more I guess. Like I said, need some ideas for this stuff


----------



## leah970 (Dec 26, 2011)

awesome! and what have you done with them? Seem to work okay? If I get creative I will have to look for one of those sets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Dec 26, 2011)

My 8yo daughter drew me a desert night scene on both middle fingers, stripes on pointers and santa hats on my thumbs.  They're great to use for french tips, polka dots, stripes, swirls, happy faces, colouring hello kitty nail stamp, adding colours to any nail stamps, drawing pumpkins, ghosts, etc. ...whatever you want to do.


----------



## leah970 (Dec 27, 2011)

oh cool, thanks for the ideas


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 27, 2011)

This looks cool too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-Tiny-2-way-DOTTING-Pen-Acrylic-Nail-Art-Brush-Painting-Tool-/220917194503?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item336fb0df07

Can use any polish but I guess it would be a bit like dragging color.  Might be fun to play with though.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5x-2way-DOTTING-Pen-Marbleizing-Tool-Nail-Art-Dot-Paint-/200690358758?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item2eba13d9e6#ht_1412wt_1014

For $1 more, you can get 5 dotting tools instead of 1.  These are cool too if you have a bunch of polishes already.  I also bought these tools but they are trickier to use than just squeezing the colour out and making dots that way.


----------



## sallyt3315 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have these in silver, black and white. I don't use the point at the end because it doesn't do straight lines and doesn't do round circles, it's just for tiny dots if you ever want to do them, but I just use my dotting tool! As for the liner its great! Very thin, precise and useful for drawing very straight lines. I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Dec 28, 2011)

...sad.  My daughter drew a desert night sky on my nail using the point, in white, against blue nail polish.  Some colours work better than others.  
 



> Originally Posted by *sallyt3315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have these in silver, black and white. I don't use the point at the end because it doesn't do straight lines and doesn't do round circles, it's just for tiny dots if you ever want to do them, but I just use my dotting tool! As for the liner its great! Very thin, precise and useful for drawing very straight lines. I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## leah970 (Dec 29, 2011)

I got 4 colors. They all seem to work okay but its hard to do on myself. Just keep practicing I guess. Something new to play with


----------

